# Walmart deal on Euro L



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Was strolling through the local Walmart and happened to turn down the clearance isle. You know, the isle where all the unsold toys and unpopular do dads end up when nobody is buying them. To my surprise there was 7 5qt jugs of Pennzoil Euro L 5w30 sitting on the shelf marked down from $27 to $21. I considered that a fair deal so I picked up 3 jugs and proceeded to check out.

When I got to the car I happened to check my receipt and discovered the Euro L had rung up for $13 not $21. I got my diesel driving butt back into that store and promptly bought the remaining 4 jugs. I am now set for a few oil changes I guess.

Looked online and the price was $27. Don't know why the local Walmart had it on clearance and mis-marked. It pays to go down that clearance isle from time to time.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well played! Always nice finding those unexpected half price deals!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good Catch! Rockauto had a deal on filters, but you'll have to recheck now.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

And, it qualifies for the rebate also.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Cha...ching!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Good morning diesel Cruzenfolk!


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know about the Diesel, but the regular 1.4l Turbo engine requires Dexos oil.
That being said, you can always buy a jar of this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4E91GI/

And add a quart of this to your current oil mixture. 
Fill the engine oil to the lowest line, so that 2-3k miles down the line you can add another quart to the engine.

You don't really need to drain the engine, but on the 1.4 liter turbo engine, you can keep adding a quart of Dexos oil each 2-3k miles (as long as you don't overfill the engine).


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know about the clearance aisle. But around here. It rings up at $27.67.

I paid $100 minus $18 coupon. For the high mileage. Gonna stick with the regular synthetic next time. Already got my coupon printed out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Last time I bought Euro L, it was on sale at Walmart, but just a regular sale, not clearance.

I still have it, since I couldn't get the stupid drain plug out.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> I don't know about the Diesel, but the regular 1.4l Turbo engine requires Dexos oil.
> That being said, you can always buy a jar of this:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4E91GI/
> 
> ...


LOL.... DEXOS1 is old school. Diesels require the big DEXOS*2. *​Not found in every auto parts store.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

sailurman said:


> ProDigit said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about the Diesel, but the regular 1.4l Turbo engine requires Dexos oil.
> ...


I happened to have passed by our local walmart store, and they had Dexos 2 oil for sale at $26 a jar, from Pennzoil, the green kind of jar.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Must be a glitch in the system or something. 

He sent me a link to check on prices and there was actually 2 walmarts selling for $13. 

All the other stores around here ring up at the normal price. 

Seems kind of strange.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice grab there! You're set for a long time


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Dieselfever said:


> When I got to the car I happened to check my receipt and discovered the Euro L had rung up for $13 not $21. I got my diesel driving butt back into that store and promptly bought the remaining 4 jugs. I am now set for a few oil changes I guess.





dichthuatmid said:


> When I got to the car I happened to check my receipt and discovered the Euro L had rung up for $13 not $21. I got my diesel driving butt back into that store and promptly bought the remaining 4 jugs. I am now set for a few oil changes I guess.


Deja Vu?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Deja Vu?


No - this is a pattern I'm seeing.

Most (if not all) of their other posts have simply been a copy of part or all of someone else's earlier in the thread.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Checked 3 Wal Marts in my area and they are all still full price.


----------

